# Yogurt dressing challenge



## bolero88 (Aug 15, 2011)

As a health conscious move, I have been trying to find/create a yogurt based all purpose salad dressing. Something that can sub for a mayonnaise. Something that can be used on salads, turn salad, chicken salad, egg salad or a general greens salad. All of the ones I have found online so far don't quite satisfy.

Can anyone think of or create such a salad dressing that is good tasting?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you tried making Tsatzi?  There are some nice recipes here on DC.  You can thin the yogurt or drain it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Have you tried making Tsatzi?  There are some nice recipes here on DC.  You can thin the yogurt or drain it.



Tsatziki.  Sorry.  Sometimes I can spell.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there  Welcome to DC!

You could take a container of Low Fat Bulgarian Yogurt, mix in some chopped fresh chives and parsley. Add a spoonful of Hot German Mustard, squeeze of lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.
Or..
A container of Greek Yogurt mixed with sweet chilli sauce or
Greek yogurt blended till smooth with sweet pickled beetroot or
Greek Yogurt mixed with a few chopped capers and a touch of chopped chilli etc.

You could also use Creme fraiche instead of yogurt since it's really thick and creamy, thin with a bit of skim milk and blend with the ingredients you choose. This is lower in fat that mayo. 
Creme fraice dressing with salt, pepper and a dash of paprika is really nice.
I could give you many combinations but it might be better if you give us an idea of what flavours you like.


----------



## bolero88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for responses. The Tsatziti sounds great - I never thought of it. As does the Greek yogurt and Creme fraiche ideas.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2011)

At risk of sounding like someone who only uses prepared stuff, Penzey's creamy peppercorn and green goddess mixes are wonderful for this purpose, especially with Greek-style yogurt.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> At risk of sounding like someone who only uses prepared stuff, Penzey's creamy peppercorn and green goddess mixes are wonderful for this purpose, especially with Greek-style yogurt.


Green Goddess would be perfect for this, the taste would compliment it perfectly. 
Welcome DC


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 18, 2011)

Indian food uses a lot of yogurt and another nice way to flavor it up for salads is by adding any pureed herbs - grind cilantro, garlic, lime juice and jalapeno and make a paste.  Add it to thick yogurt (middle eastern or greek), adjust salt and viola you have a dressing.  You can also use mint or other herbs of your choice in this. 

Another way is to use freshly powdered cumin, red chili powder, hint of sweet tamarind sauce and pinch of salt to the yogurt and then stir it with some garbanzo beans and boiled potatoes and thrown in a chopped tomato, finely chopped onion and cilantro and viola another salad.  Any bean can be substituted to  your liking.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 18, 2011)

Somewhere at home I have a recipe for a nice ranch style salad dressing made from yogurt and a little lowfat buttermilk. It's quite tasty and doesn't have all the chemicals in it that you find in store-bought dressings.

I could maybe post tonight if you are interested.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 18, 2011)

I actually wrote to yoplait and asked/suggested they make sald dressings in individual containers like their yoguts and cottage cheese that others do.

I thought it was a pretty good idea. I suggested Greeen goddess,ranch,honey mustard and a few other classics. I think you could adapt almost any dressing to the idea. poppy seed, creamy italian etc.

Just play around a bit and season it the way the you like.


----------

